# Seiko Auto Vs Orient Auto



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hey there. I have found 2 watches that I have become quite interested in. First is the Seiko SNXJ94 and the other is the Orient daydate. Basically they both resemble the rolex daydate. Similar price too.

Question is, which one is better, better quality, materials and movement +++.

Here is the seiko -










and this is the orient -










I know they are slightly different as the the orient has the president bracelet.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

and its black :naughty:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

noted


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you know what movement is in the orient?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Question is, which one is better, better quality, materials and movement +++.


Hmmm, I like them both, but which is better. There's only one way to find out :starwars:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Dunnster said:


> Do you know what movement is in the orient?


Inside the Orient is the very tried and true *Caliber 46E* (FULL day). It, like Orient's world famous Caliber 46943, have been around since the mid/late 1960's. They are based on a very old Seiko Caliber. So then, if you really think about it, a good Orient movement has a lot in common with a good Seiko movement.

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

So, the movement is much of a muchness - what about the materials used for the bracelet, glass and case


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Oh and I guess the price should be considered.

The seiko 5 is not sold in this country - well, not this one. Can be purchased from amazon for 100 pounds or so. The orient is the same - 100 pounds.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I can't speak for that particular Seiko but I have had one of the Orient day/date watches and it was excellent. I wore it quite often and liked it a lot. The only reason I sold it was that it seemed awfully like one of the Rolexes.

Rob


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

kc104 said:


> So, the movement is much of a muchness - what about the materials used for the bracelet, glass and case


They are of great quality...both of them. Unfortunately & usually, these inexpensive watches often have hollow bracelets.

Angelis


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have one of each and to be honest, they both work a treat. Seiko spares may be easier to source but I suppose it's down to aesthetics. Or you could do what I did and buy one of each!

Mike


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

An other view of the Seiko:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I may have misread your post as my watches are not quite the same but the internals probably are:-



















Mike


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

tixntox said:


> I may have misread your post as my watches are not quite the same but the internals probably are:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them both! You have very nice taste!

Cheers,

Angelis


----------

